# CFS and IBS



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Hi everyone. I am new to this board but participate regularly with the IBS board. I was originally diagnosed with CFS 2 yrs ago but continued mostly with symptoms of IBS ever since. I bought a book on CFS and read up on it. I have discovered that I really have more symptoms of CFS which can produce IBS symptoms. Has anyone else had a similar situation such as this? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Secondchance:Welcome to the fm board. We may not respond as fast as the ibs board or have as many members, but we are a caring bunch. As for your question about CFS/IBS I'm not sure what came first for me. My symptoms seem to be more of fm/cfs variety. Ibs is secondary. Whenever I'm having a bad flare up of fm I usually get a bout of ibs. I also alternate between © and (d) more constipation though. I think your best bet is to see your doc and have them check things out. I was diagnosed with fm in l992 by a rheumatologist. But yes the two seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

For me, I can't remember a time I wasn't tired, it seems like I've been tired all my life. I started with IBS in 1977, my fatigue got progressively worse thru the early 80's, I was always tired, I was finally diagnosed in '98 with Fibro and CFS; I was told in about '83 that I had IBS. It took that long for the drs to run tests, when they couldn't find anything wrong, they told me it was IBS. I go thru times when the fatigue is so bad I can hardly function, but I'll take it anyday over IBS. I hate that!!


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

I agree with Geo. IBS is the worst. Will take FM over it anyday. I don't have CFC, at least I don't think so. But I think all of these disorders are auto-immune in nature and go hand in hand. I also have hypothyroid which I believe is also an auto-immune dysfunction.I like to post on this board because although the IBS board in fantastic, it has gotten very popular over the last year or so and I feel lost. This board has a smaller community and no less caring. Plus I'm sure plenty of us have IBS too! That's how we found our way here.Stay positive. Keep posting!!love to all, mama-


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi,I dont have CFS either. But have had the IBS for over 20 years. Just recently DX with FM.Like mama--i started here at the IBS forum but it is soooo busy. I found my way here after my new DX of FM. Everyone here is great!Somehow all these conditions are related.I dont know--i think i would take the IBS over the FM--i was used to dealing with the IBS.Keep us posted.Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi 2ndChance.I sincerely believe that all these "conditions"---IBS, CFS, FMS----are somehow related. I have all three, but lucky for me the CFS is in a milder stage compared to some who suffer from it. I'm tired all the time and have to push myself to lead a "normal" lifestyle; but, to tell you the truth, if I had to choose between them, I'd say "phooey"---I don't want any of them. They are all miserable to have.Take care and welcome to the board. It's my "lifeline" these days. I've been a member for one year now and we are a bunch of caring individuals. We can even be funny once in a while. Right guys and gals?!?!







Karen


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

> quote:We can even be funny once in a while.


Define "funny" and I'll let ya know.(g)...I get a little quiet now and then, but I always try and find the bright side.The people on this side of the fence, do seem nicer too. We don't seem to argue as much as the other side either.Still wish we were in a cruise ship chatroom instead of this place.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends,Maybe one of the reasons we don't argue is that nobody on this board has that much energy anymore!!I know I give in a lot that I used to with everything! Just ask my granddaughter!love to all, mama-


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2001)

i'm puzzled by the reference to the other side. is there a competition of some sort?tom


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2001)

Aloha, Well I,m new to this site. I've been on the IBS Boards. Have had IBS for 20 yrs. And just found out today that I have FMS. Am I confused or what. Don,t know which is worse. Lost 25lbs in the last 8 months With ibs now I have chronic pain in different parts of my body. My sister also has both. I look forward to talking to you all soon. I'm keeping a positive attitude about all this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi 2ndChance, I have CFS as my "primary" diagnosis. I also have FM. I deal with IBS as a symptom of the CFS. I also am usually on the "C" side. I found that flax seed oil gelcaps are VERY helpful for this. After a particulary bad "Crash" i'll end up in the "D" zone. (this "quote" mark seems to be with me alot today!!







) DeeDee


----------

